# Die Lenne



## ollifischer (5. August 2005)

Moin Leute!
Wollte mal nachfragen ob hier jemand in der letzten Zeit an der Lenne im Sauerland zum Fliegenfischen war? War das letzte mal dort in 2004, will nächste Woche mal wieder dort hin....
für Infos wär ich echt dankbar! 


Olli


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hallo Olli  |wavey: 

ich war letzten Sonntag mit einem älteren kranken Fischerfreund an der Lenne.
Hier ist mein Bericht:

Das Wetter war gut, die Lenne nur ca. 10cm erhöht und nicht braun.
Nachdem wir die Karten besorgt und aufgetackelt hatten ging's ab ins Wasser.
Keine 5 min. später begann es zu Regnen. Erst leicht und dann immer heftiger. Zum Glück hatten wird beide unserer Regenjacken mitgenommen (habe ich sonst nie dabei), denn der Regen entwickelte sich zu einem Dauer-Wolkenbruch, der das Wasser schaumig schlug. Braun wurde es aber nicht. 
Trotz des vielen Schaums nahmen die Fische bei diesem Wetter noch die Trockenfliege und unter den geschützten Ästen der am Wasser stehenden Bäume war ein mächtiger Eintagsfliegenschlupf im Gange. 
Beides hatte ich noch nicht erlebt. Vom Regen schaumig geschlagenes Wasser und dazwischen steigende Fische. 
Nun ja, die Ausbeute war für die Lenne wirklich ungewöhnlich gut.
Michas Liebling fing einen ca. 25er und 10er Döbel (Nymphe) sowie eine Bafo von ca. 20cm (Streamer).
Ich dagegen konnte mit 2 Bafos von ca. 27 (trocken) und 20 (Streamer), einer Äsche von ca. 28 (trocken) und einem Döbel von 10cm (trocken) den Tag mit stolz geschwellter Brust als Sieger beenden.
Ein Eisvogel war auch öfter zugegen, andere FFler wurden jedoch 
a) wegen des Wetters und
b) wegen des Kolonnenfahrens in Budapest (Formel1) nicht gesichtet.

Nun, diese Fänge mögen dir nicht besonders erscheinen, jedoch sind sie an der Lenne schon als gut zu bezeichnen (seit dem schwarzen Winter vor 3 Jahren). Viel besser habe ich seitdem nicht gefangen.
Jetzt kommt's aber. 
Durch mir unbekannte Aktivitäten am Wasser wurde ich auf eine mit noch nicht bekannte Fischart aufmerksam gemacht.
Nach dem ich mich vorsichtig, aber doch bestimmt durch die Brombeerbüsche am Ufer gequält und dabei meine atmungsaktive Wathose ruiniert hatte, konnte ich nach mehreren Versuchen diesen maßigen Fellfisch gekonnt verhaften:








Das Exemplar wehrte sich zunächst recht heftig, wurde aber schnell ruhig und war mir dann sehr freundlich zugetan.











Vielleicht hast du mehr Erfolg.
Das Wetter ist aber momentan sehr schlecht. Die Lenne wird hoch und braun werden. Sie benötigt dann ca. 2-3 Tage um sich wieder zu normalisieren.

Grüße,
Thilo

P.S.:
Ich finde es eine ziemliche Sauerei, wenn Tiere einfach ausgesetzt werden, speziell Tiere, die in der Wildnis keine Überlebenschancen haben.
Hase sucht noch ein neues Zuhause, wenn möglich mit Familienanschluss.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Also es hat die ganze Woche hier teils echt heftige Platzregen gegeben. Vorgestern richtig Übel, heute auch wieder. Die Sperren haben zwar noch reichlich Platz, aber durch die Kleineren Zuflüsse wird schon etwas mehr Wasser drin sein, vermutl. inzwischen auch getrübt. Nen Kollege wollte evtl. Morgen hin mal schauen, ob Aale gehen. Mal abwarten was der sagt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hallo Holger,

was hast du denn für Erfahrungen mit Aalen in der Lenne gemacht?
Nur mal so interessehalber.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Ich - äh gar keine. An die Lenne Fahr ich nicht zum Aalangeln. Wegen des "Nachtangeln nur mit Jahresschein"-gebots seh ich da wenig Sinn bei. Ist mir einfach zu Teuer für 3 h Angeln nen Zehner zu legen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mühle (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hi Thilo,

was ist das für ein Tier?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Wenns keinen Schwanz hat, ein Meerschweinchen. 
Wenns einen Hat, eine Ratte. 
Und wenns einen Platten Schwanz hat ists ne Bisamratte. Die gibts da Häufiger. :q 
In den Letzten beiden Fällen war die Rettungsaktion für die Katz.


Meerschweinchen und Stall-Kaninchen gibts in dem Nachrodter Bezirk aber auch noch Öfter, die sind vor Urzeiten mal nem Bauern ausgebüxt... Kann also noch daher stammen. Als Kinder haben wir immer versucht welche zu fangen. In dem Bereich, wo heute ne Wasseraufbereitung ist...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mühle (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

@ Holger

naja, Karnickel kann man ja ausschließen. Das erkenn selbst ich noch.

Meine Vermutung geht nämlich auch in Richtung Bisamratte. Und deswegen wunderte ich mich schon ein wenig, warum man das Fortschaffen eines Lebewesens aus seinem originären ökologischen Umfeld als heldenhafte Rettung darstellt. Wenn's anders sein sollte, lass ich mich gern belehren. Muss doch einen tierexperten hier im AB geben, der das Tierchen eben schnell bestimmen kann. Kannst Du evtl einen solchen thread eröffnen? Ich hab's nicht geschafft mit Bild. Ich glaube hierrein verirren sich nicht soviele Leute, die das sehen könnten.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Nee, das war jetzt eher Scherzhaft. Ist mit 99,99%iger sicherheit ein Meerschweinchen, also eigentlich ein beliebtes Nahrungsmittel der Andenbevölkerung, was aber hier auch oft als Kinderspielzeug #q gekauft wird!

He he, das wärs auch noch, wenn Thilo durch Unterholz hechtet und seine Wathose zerfetzt, um eine ordinäre Bisamratte zu fangen  :q  :q  :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mühle (7. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hähä. So ausgeschlossen ist das nicht. Ich hatte auch mal eine Bisamratte im Kescher. Ist nicht leicht, aber zu schaffen.

Meinste echt Meerschweinchen? Sieht mir eigentlich nicht aus?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Also die Strecke in Altena ist in den letzten Wochen ganz gut gewesen. Viele Äschen und BAchforellen wurden gefangen. Sicherlich liegt es auch daran das diese Strecke viel in der Stadt liegt und der Kormoran dort nicht so wildert.
In Werdohl sollten auch bei normalen Wasserstand die ein oder andere BAFO gefangen werden.


----------



## stephan_81 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hallo!

ich war bei meinen letzten besuchen in werdohl immer recht erfolgreich!
habe eigentlich immer ein paar fische zwischen 35 cm und 45 cm gefangen!
meißt war ich mit nem streamer unterwegs konnte aber auch einige schöne fische mit trockenfliegen im Lachsbomberstyle abgreifen!
allerdings habe ich bei ähnlichem wetter wie es im moment zur verfügung steht sehr schlechte erfahrungen mit dem wasserstand und der eintrübung gemacht ( bedingt durch kleinere einläufe )!
teilweise kommt einem da von einem moment auf den anderen ne richtige kaffeesuppe entgegen, was die fangchancen dort doch minimiert! es sei denn man sucht sich ruhige abschnitte in denen ich schwarze beschwerte schwarze Whooly Bugger empfehlen kann, da sich die fische dort stark auf egel als nahrung spezialisiert haben!
fahr einfach mal hin!
meißt erlebt man ne schöne erfolgreiche fischerei!
gruß
stephan


----------



## ollifischer (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, hab mir mal ne Karte für Mittwoch für die Strecke in Nachrodt besorgt, mal sehen was da so los ist. Die eine oder andere Äsche oder Forelle wird schon zu fangen sein nach euren Berichten#6 .
Welche Trockenfliegen waren denn erfolgreich?welche Grösse?

TL
Olli


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Braune CDC in Grösse 18 oder GKNymphen in gelben Mustern waren erfolgreich.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*



			
				ollifischer schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Trockenfliegen waren denn erfolgreich?welche Grösse?
> 
> TL
> Olli



Hi,

ich würde momentan eher größere Fliegen nehmen, da die schlüpfenden Insekten im Sommer auch sehr groß sind.
Ich habe auf CDC in Gr. 12 und 14 in braungrau,
normale Hechelfliege (Eintagsfliege) in Gr. 12 und 14 grau
und Red Tag (Reizfliege) Gr. 14 gefangen.
Das war für Eintagsfliegenschlupf.

Sollten auch Köcherfliegen schlüpfen, dann könntest du noch Köcherfliegen (Rehhaar) in Gr. 12-14 einpacken (braun).


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Meldung vom Sa: Wasserstand normal, keine Trübung, kaum Treibgut. Aber auch keine Aale, dafür gingen vormittags wohl die Forellen.

Wird wohl auch so bleiben, der Regen ist nicht merklich mehr geworden die letzten beiden Tage. Ab und an heftige Schauer, dann aber wieder trocken.

Vielleicht sieht man sich am Mittwoch, wissen aber noch nicht wohin genau. Wir sind die 3-4 bösen Wurmangler  #h 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hallo an Wurm- und Fliegenfischer  #h 

wie isses denn gelaufen?


----------



## ollifischer (11. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Moin, ich war gestern den ganzen Tag an der Nachrodter Strecke, vormittag war das Wetter ziemlich fies, kalt und Nieselregen...
Nach der Mittagspause wurds besser, hab dann mehrere Rauschen abgefischt und eine einzige Forelle (25cm) gefangen, 2 andere hab ich im Drill verloren, wobei die eine wohl über 30cm war...schade.
Alle auf Nymphe, auf Trockenfliege bissen nur fingerlange Fischchen.
Wie wars mit Wurm?
achso, Wasserstand war ok, Wasser nicht trüb.

Olli


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Dito. zu dritt hatten wir in Altena, 2 so gerade massige und 3 untermassige Forellen einen kleinen Döbel, sowie eine gewaltig dicke Äsche von 570g. Leider sind die immer noch geschont. Übrigens auf Käse und Maden... Nur die Barben die wir eigentlich wollten machten sich mal wieder rar.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Heute:
Wasser braun angetrübt, etwas höherer Stand, tendenz Fallend, Treibgut noch akzeptabel.

Mit 4 Personen, 7 Äschen, 5 Barben, 4 untermassige Forellen, 1 Gründling und zig Döbel in allen grössen, von Fingerlang bis 30cm. 
Also nichts wirklich brauchbares, aber nen netter Tag. Einiges an Bissen nicht verwertet, und 3 Barben im Drill verloren durch Vorfachbruch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2005)

*AW: Die Lenne*

Hi Olli und Holger,

danke für den Input!
@ Holger: Geht ihr zu viert die Lenne runter, oder teilt ihr euch auf?
Du kennst die Lenne aber ziemlich gut, oder?

TL


----------

